# Best ponics spray nozzle I have found.....



## poindexterous (Jan 17, 2011)

So I have done a lot of testing on many different spray nozzles to find an ideal one for aeroponics and hydroponics in general.

Most commercial spray nozzles rely on higher pressures and a tiny orifice to produce very small droplets, both of which are a problem in ponics since our pumps tend to be low pressure, and tiny nozzle openings clog easy. 

I tested many different types of nozzle with a mag drive type pump with 10 feet of head or about 4.3psi(2.3ft/head=1psi). 

The Antelco 15745, which is what the EZ-Clone units use, and other similar ones sold through drip irrigation companies are effective with a not too hazardously small orifice and reasonably fine droplets. Most companies who make these type of nozzle color code them based on orifice size/gallons per hour, red being the largest, so be careful to avoid ones with tiny orifices like the blue ones. Antelco also makes a 15715 which is a 90 degree nozzle which is handy for top feeding pots where a 360 degree nozzle would have to be pointed straight down to not get water everywhere. These type on mini nozzles are also handy if you need to attach them to thin hoses as their 10/32 threads screw right into spaghetti hoses. 

But on to the point, I found the most superb spray nozzle made by Delevan, their "1/4" WRW Whirl Rain nozzle" http://www.delavanagspray.com/Products-a5.htm .It makes much smaller droplets at much lower pressure through a much larger orifice than any other nozzle I've tested. It does it by simply creating a tiny vortex so the water spins out the hole. The orifice in the whirl rain is three times the area of an Antelco/EZ-Clone nozzle yet it's droplets are much finer. The whirl rain's have 1/4" NPT threads making them easier to attach to rigid pipe, but you would need the right thread to slip adapters. Also the caps screw off in case you ever did want to clean the nozzles without having to take you whole system apart. Delevan only rates these nozzles at high pressures of 20 to 60 psi since they're designed for commercial AG applications, but they really are superb under 5psi.

The photo's show the Whirl Rain's, an EZ-Clone/Antelco, and a 1/4" adapter with a 1/2" PVC tee.

So anyway just wanted to share this and save anyone interested the trouble of all the research I did.


----------



## stems&seeds (Jan 17, 2011)

I see they have listed several different nozzle tips, which are you using? Would you say these are less prone to clogging than most of the "off the shelf" sprayers offered at home depot and lowes? How long have you used these, and at what PPM/EC?
I am however very interested as I have a box of bunk sprayers that didn't work out.
Thanks


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 17, 2011)

Delevan changed the colors since I bought mine, but I recall mine are one of the larger ones. I need to get samples of the newer ones to test. These are MUCH harder to clog that the Depot/Lowe's ones which have pinhole size orifices. My WRW's have over 1/10th inch orifices. Any pump with a sponge filter or screen will easily keep them clear. I ran them in a aero system for a year over 1500ppm and never once cleaned them. I'm gonna test some as far as what GPM pump is needed for how many of which WRW's and post it. I think I used a Danner 700gph to run a dozen in my system. I'm gonna make a new system with them and will post what I figure out. They rate the flows as low as 20psi so we can be sure with a mag drive pump we'll be reducing that number. I think Delevan has accidentally created the perfect aero nozzle. Also these spray a 120 degree wide cone pattern which must be considered when designing a system.


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 17, 2011)

Also 1/4" poly tubing fits very snugly into these nozzles. Here's a few pics of this WRW running at 4.3psi. It's pretty hard to photo fine droplets but this gives an idea....


----------



## stems&seeds (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks for the info. I'm going to order some of these today.
That's pretty impressive @ only 4 psi. I'll let you know how it turns out.
My current system has I think 12-16 sprayers on roughly an 800 gpm pump, these could be direct replacements.
Thanks again appreciate the advice. I'll post back when I get them hooked up.


----------



## dirk d (Jan 18, 2011)

not bad!! do u have a website we can get these from at all????


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 21, 2011)

To get these I had to call Delevan and ask them for a distributor, and then call them. It wasn't as easy as online ordering from a website. These are an industrial product only marketed to commercial spraying. You can contact Delevan via the link above. I can't say which size to get till I get some samples and test them, but the ones in the pictures are just over a 1/10" orifice, maybe Delevan can offer some specs? Also they cost a couple bucks each, I bought a hundred so it was a bit less.

Also I got the 1/4" female thread to 1/2" PVC glue adapters for attaching these to rigid pipe through a company called FarmTek.com 

If anyone ends up using these do post some pictures.

Here's a couple more pics running at 4psi.....

Again the beauty of these is that the orifice is big enough to push a Q-tip through yet the droplets are comparable to pinhole size nozzles. Not that these will make as fine droplets at 4psi as they would at 40psi, as with any nozzle, but I've not found another nozzle that could equal these below 5psi.

Oh, also that's a Danner/Pondmaster model 5 pump running them in the pictures.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice dude! I'm trying to construct a larger clone bin. I think these would work great. I'm running an el chepo 400 GPH pump. You think I should get the smaller size or larger sized nozzles?


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish I had more info to offer, I still haven't ordered any more of these to test. My guess would be to go with a larger one, but it would depend on pump pressure, flow, and how many nozzles. The lowest flow specs they give are at 20psi so it'd be lower at 5psi but not a quarter of the flow, maybe half? They only drop in flow about 60% between 20psi and 60psi. Also a pump to run them needs to push at least 10ft head, and most pumps are rated at 0ft head so the flow will be lower at pressure. So it's really wide open to experiment. My mag drive 700 ran a dozen well which had 1/10th orifices, so that's about 1gpm per nozzle, so I probably had a larger size? I gotta get more of these and test them.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 16, 2011)

Fair enough. The problem I always run into is trying to run too many nozzles and I don't end up with enough pressure.


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 19, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Fair enough. The problem I always run into is trying to run too many nozzles and I don't end up with enough pressure.


Yup, it's really tricky to calculate all the variables. When I build these systems I just put together the sprayers I want, and then match a pump to them afterwards, which usually means trying a few different pumps. I really like the Danner/Pondmaster mag-drive's, they are quality with good pressure and have sponge filters to keep nozzles clear. Good luck!


----------



## stems&seeds (Feb 22, 2011)

Any idea where you purchased these or how much they cost you? I was referred to Dultmeir sales.(www.dultmeir.com) This place however wants nearly $5 per nozzle, this could get expensive quick as I want 100.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 22, 2011)

also found them at http://www.adwsprayers.com/products.php?cat=117 I think $5 is what they go for. Probably worth it though if they never clog. 100?!!


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 22, 2011)

Geez $5 seems steep though, I'd call Delevan and ask for some other distributors to check with, I think I paid around $2 each, sorry I didn't save the company name. I'll try to find my receipt. I can see why the Antelco's are popular at 11 cents each.


----------



## stems&seeds (Feb 22, 2011)

As per Delavan retail is $6.20 a piece. Seems Dultmeir has the best price around at $4.93
Do you recall exactly what orifice diameter your sprayers are? I was told by Delavan the WRW-10 is about 2/10"


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 22, 2011)

stems&seeds said:


> As per Delavan retail is $6.20 a piece. Seems Dultmeir has the best price around at $4.93
> Do you recall exactly what orifice diameter your sprayers are? I was told by Delavan the WRW-10 is about 2/10"


Ok so 2/10" is twice the diameter of the ones I have, mine are almost exactly 1/10", presuming they're referring to the final orifice and not the input stem, which also vary in I.D. Mine must be a #4 or 5 then and not larger like I thought. This is re-motivating me to get samples of all and test them. Last month Delevan gave me a distributors # who quoted me $3.50 ea to buy one each of each size, so I assumed quantity would be a lot less. I'm looking for the paper with that # but can't find it now, doh! I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the thread. I guess I haven't had enough problems with my EZ-Cloner misters to warrant jumping through all these hoops. I have yet to have one clog, but I only use them for cloning purposes. As long as you aren't stupid and put something silly in it (i.e. organic tea) my misters don't clog. The best part is they cost only .30. I can't see paying a couple dollars for something that I can get for thirty cents.


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 22, 2011)

Stoner Smurf said:


> Thanks for the thread. I guess I haven't had enough problems with my EZ-Cloner misters to warrant jumping through all these hoops. I have yet to have one clog, but I only use them for cloning purposes. As long as you aren't stupid and put something silly in it (i.e. organic tea) my misters don't clog. The best part is they cost only .30. I can't see paying a couple dollars for something that I can get for thirty cents.


Yup the Antelco 15745(ez-clone) nozzles are a lot cheaper. If you buy a bag of 100 they are only 11 cents ea! The Delevan's make a finer mist at lower pressure, but for most applications the Antelco's will do.


----------



## stems&seeds (Feb 22, 2011)

So according to this chart I found, you are using WRW5 nozzles. http://www.xn--sprhdse-p2ac.com/resources/WRW.pdf
Now if you could just find that distributor offering them at $3.50 we'd be good to go!! If you do I'd really appreciate it, I'd really like to avoid dropping 5 bills on mister nozzles!
By the way thanks for all the great info.


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 22, 2011)

stems&seeds said:


> So according to this chart I found, you are using WRW5 nozzles. http://www.xn--sprhdse-p2ac.com/resources/WRW.pdf
> Now if you could just find that distributor offering them at $3.50 we'd be good to go!! If you do I'd really appreciate it, I'd really like to avoid dropping 5 bills on mister nozzles!
> By the way thanks for all the great info.


Hey you found a spec chart!! Alright I just checked the INLET orifice and a 2mm drill bit fits it snug so mine are WRW4's! And I just filled a graduated cylinder from one WRW4 hooked to my Danner#5 pump and it took exactly 60 seconds by stopwatch to dispense 600ml, or back to English the WRW4 dispenses: 9.5gph with 10ft of head pressure! And that figure I assume should be valid to estimate what any of the WRW's would dispense at 10ft head if it's always about 65% of their 1Bar or 14.5psi rating. So a WRW20 should dispense 46gph, down to 4.6gph on a WRW2. 

Great, now we have solid flow rate data to design a system around these. Now to find a better price on them  I'm still looking for that number.....


----------



## stems&seeds (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of upping the size of the pump to accomodate more sprayers. I will probably need to run approximately 20-30 on each system. How many do you think your Danner pump would be capable of powering without serious degredation of spray pattern? I'm thinking of simply trying a slightly larger Danner than the 5 you are using. I know I can easily calculate GPH especially based on the numbers you've provided above, however I'm more concerned with maintaining enough pressure for adequate spray patterns. I'm most likely just going to stick with the WRW4 that you are using.


----------



## poindexterous (Feb 25, 2011)

stems&seeds said:


> I'm thinking of upping the size of the pump to accomodate more sprayers. I will probably need to run approximately 20-30 on each system. How many do you think your Danner pump would be capable of powering without serious degredation of spray pattern? I'm thinking of simply trying a slightly larger Danner than the 5 you are using. I know I can easily calculate GPH especially based on the numbers you've provided above, however I'm more concerned with maintaining enough pressure for adequate spray patterns. I'm most likely just going to stick with the WRW4 that you are using.


Hmmmm......I haven't tested them below 10ft head but the pattern may hold up a bit lower, but not too much I suspect, also the droplets are finer the higher the pressure. Some pump makers provide flow specs at various heads, my Danner#7 says 300gph at 8ft, and 225gph at 9ft, so that should handle 20 to 30 of the WRW4's. Also there are some pumps with higher head pressures if you don't need submersible, Blueline makes some nifty units http://www.bluelineaquatics.com/products/water_pump/velocity.html


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 2, 2011)

Just ordered 50 of the WRW4's from Dultmeir as they had the best price I could find. I'm going to play around with different pumps I have to get an idea of what how many nozzles I can run on each system. I'll post back here with results sometime over the next week when this is setup.
Are you using the Danner pondmaster series pumps?


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 2, 2011)

stems&seeds said:


> Just ordered 50 of the WRW4's from Dultmeir as they had the best price I could find. I'm going to play around with different pumps I have to get an idea of what how many nozzles I can run on each system. I'll post back here with results sometime over the next week when this is setup.
> Are you using the Danner pondmaster series pumps?


Hey, yeah I never did find that other Delevan distributors #, sorry. Yup the Danner/Supreme Mag-Drive pumps are excellent units, never in 20 years of running them had one fail, I've mainly used models 3, 5 and 7, they have 1/2" output threads and a nice foam filter which should make clogging impossible. Models 9.5 and larger are much bulkier and have 3/4" outputs. Look forward to seeing your system!


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 8, 2011)

Just received the nozzles. Apparently the color coding is still the same as the 4's that I just got are literally the same exact color, size, and shape of yours.
I'll post a few pics and results in a few days when I get this setup.


----------



## dirk d (Mar 8, 2011)

hey stem you have a part # from dultmier cant find it on their web site? just talked to deltmier they said they dont have the delevan brand they use t jet or something and he asked me for copper or stainless. i told him stainless and he said he would have to contact me back. ??? you have a # for them as well stem??


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 8, 2011)

dirk d said:


> hey stem you have a part # from dultmier cant find it on their web site? just talked to deltmier they said they dont have the delevan brand they use t jet or something and he asked me for copper or stainless. i told him stainless and he said he would have to contact me back. ??? you have a # for them as well stem??


The Tee Jet nozzles I tested(see photo) are only good with high pressures and have tiny pinhole orifices, they'd never work with submersible pumps and clog quickly, unless they have some other product like the Delevan's that I haven't seen yet...


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 8, 2011)

stems&seeds said:


> Just received the nozzles. Apparently the color coding is still the same as the 4's that I just got are literally the same exact color, size, and shape of yours.
> I'll post a few pics and results in a few days when I get this setup.


Seems like a good size to go with, the larger ones would us a lot of GPH, unless someone only needed to run a few of them...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm using an iwaki pump with 36ft head. Non submersible. Do you think the nozzles your using would work with my system??


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.dultmeier.com/products/search/3138 The Reds(RA-4) are the units shown here that I ordered. part #DLRA4NY


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 8, 2011)

I shy'ed away from the T nozzles as I tried them in the past with little success. By the looks of it you've really done a lot of trial and error with this. Much appreciated.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey stems what are the color differences??


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 8, 2011)

Color coding: http://www.delavanagspray.com/Products-a5.htm
flow & size info: http://www.xn--sprhdse-p2ac.com/resources/WRW.pdf


----------



## stems&seeds (Mar 8, 2011)

36 ft of head is pretty high. How many nozzles you plan on runnin on that system? I too am playing around with different pump sizes. I'd imagine you'd be able to power quite a large system with that much pressure.
Somebody feel free to chime in, this is relatively new territory for me as well. My only concern is damage to the pump due to too much back pressure, in other words the pump may be too strong for the application leading to premature failure.


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 8, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm using an iwaki pump with 36ft head. Non submersible. Do you think the nozzles your using would work with my system??


36ft is 15.6psi, it would run them great, just need to match the right number of nozzles. The more nozzles the lower final pressure to them.

The WRW4's deliver about 10gph at 10ft head, so if you know any pumps gph at 10ft head just divide it by 10 to know how many WRW4's it will run. Of course running fewer nozzles at higher pressure will make even finer droplets, so running fewer is great, just not many more as I'd guess 8ft head pressure is about the least the WRW's will function well with.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm doing 64 plants 16 misters in a 4'x8'x2' coffin like inclosure.


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, so based on everything in this thread so far I think this should be a good general formula to get anyone started with these Delevan WRW's, still lots of room for fine tuning but this should at least provide a ballpark estimate. 

Pick any WRW nozzle, divide it's 20psi GPH rating in half, then divide your pumps GPH rating at about 10ft head by that, and there's your estimate.

For example my Danner/Supreme Mag-Drive#7 is a 700gph pump but at 10ft is rated 125gph since it's close to it's max pressure, it'll do 225gph at 9ft, 300 at 8ft. A WRW4 is rated about 17gph at 20psi, so half is 8.5, divide it into any of those numbers, so anywhere from 15 to 30 WRW4 nozzles should be able to run with my Danner#7. The fewer nozzles the higher pressure and finer droplets, the more nozzles the more efficient the system, but again too many nozzles and they won't function due to low pressure. There's not really any problem running fewer nozzles, just little to gain if the pump is near max pressure, for example my Mag#7 hits 0gph at 12.5ft head so fewer than a dozen WRW4's probably wouldn't result in much better spray pattern, just wasted pump potential, no harm though, most mag drive pumps have no problem running at max head so really you could run as few as desired. Hope this helps.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

So poindex I'm good with what I'm doing?? 16 wrw4's red color??


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 9, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> So poindex I'm good with what I'm doing?? 16 wrw4's red color??


Hey Puff, What's your pump? Do you know it's gph at 10ft head?

I'm confident these are a nozzle of great potential but I'm just hesitant to give any hard numbers since I still haven't done all the testing I'd like to on these. It's still wide open to experiment...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Iwaki MX-70VT-15L Water Pump

Japanese pressure rated water pump.
1 inch MPT inlet and outlet.
1/4 HP Motor output.
3300 RPM motor speed.
Max flow 35.6 GPM.
1450 GPH at 6 feet of head.
Max head 36.1 ft.
Does this help??


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 9, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Iwaki MX-70VT-15L Water Pump
> 
> Japanese pressure rated water pump.
> 1 inch MPT inlet and outlet.
> ...


That's a capable unit! I hear Iwaki's are top of the line. Plus with an external pump no heat is transferred to the water. That should easily run over 100 of the WRW4's! Or any number fewer at higher pressure and finer spray, which would not be a bad thing? Could also use larger size WRW's? A WRW20 is rated 5 time the output of the WRW4, and with larger orifices even more clog proof. Many combination's would work.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks man!! I picked it up on eBay brand new in the box for $88 including shipping. Wouldn't I want a smaller orifice to produce smaller microns??


----------



## poindexterous (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, that's like a $400 pump. The great thing about the Delevan WRW's is that the orifice doesn't determine the droplet size, all sizes are rated the same micron droplets, just the flow rate varies. They use centrifugal force by spinning the water out the hole, which is why they're so clog proof, the orifice doesn't need to be tiny. Kind of like how a spinning disk atomizes water, but no moving parts to wear out on these. Any size should work as long as the total flow matches the pump appropriately.


----------



## Atomizer (Mar 9, 2011)

The lowest flow nozzle is 7gph at 1bar (14.7psi), 19gph at 7bar (102.9psi), expect a coarse spray not a fine mist


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Atomizer so I'm not gonna get the fine root hairs?? No fog in the chamber either??


----------



## Atomizer (Mar 9, 2011)

nowt wrong with lp aero  
As you mentioned smaller orifice and smaller droplet sizes i figured you may be after a fine mist rather than a coarse spray.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep that's what I want. I've been reading that the finer the droplets the more nutrient uptake the plant can do? Also with a finer mist you will have finer root hairs. I'm missing some key components to get to the finish line.


----------



## pmedicate (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone go ahead and buy these sprayers? Its been over a year now I was wondering if people are having any problems with clogging or other issues with this sprayer? Anyone running low pressure aero have better options for aero sprayers than these?


----------



## Edge7 (Dec 7, 2013)

With a 1/4" hole, can you just drill a 1/4" and screw these into 1/2" PVC pipe? Rather than buy the 1/4" tread adapters?​


----------



## 5x5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Old thread, I know, but I just bought a bunch (60) of the *Delavan Raindrop 1/4" RA10 Nozzles *and now find myself without the ability to use them (long story). If anybody is interested in purchasing them, I paid $4 each and it took a long time to find them. I also have a bunch of half inch PVC with the tee part being 1/4" threaded to go along with them. All you'd need then is to buy some half inch pvc pipe and 4 ninety's to make a table. 
PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## gforce3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice old thread! Any updates with you guys? Has anyone been using this set up? I just ordered mine and I’m very excited to build my new system. Nothing wrong with my current ez spray system but I am always looking to improve. Also if anyone is in need of a turn key system to fit a 4x8, 5x8, 8x8, or 10x10 room or tent I will be selling rails, and many items from my old system which works great. I just moving to a more technical and external feed system with my water intake ported on the top of my new rails. My current system has the water pvp lines inside the rails. Just thought I’d throw that out there in case someone is in need and wants to save some time.


----------



## gforce3 (Mar 26, 2021)

Damn I was hoping one of you had feedback on this set up. I’m installing this system now. I was curious if anyone has done it and what intervals you’re running your pumps at?


----------

